# Are crates really necessary?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

yes. yes and yes. crates are absolutely necessary.

Edited to add: You need a LARGE crate with a divider so that you can section off an appropriately sized area as your puppy grows. This will help tremendously with potty training. Not to mention it will keep your puppy safe from chewing when you cannot watch her.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

After crate training my first puppy.. I will ALWAYS use a crate for any future dog.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

OMG a dog who is properly crate trained is so much easier for MANY things. I have one dog i can't crate and he is the Biggest PITA to deal with when it comes to travelling, visiting friends/family, having house sitters, going to dog events (agility flyball etc)


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Crates are never necessary, they're great confinement tools, as is an x-pen or puppy proof room. As long as your pup won't be able to reach any clothing, detergent, cords, etc. in the laundry room, it will work the same way as a crate. The only issues I could see is that your pup may have too much room, and may eliminate in one area and have the rest of the area to play and sleep. That's the real bonus of the crate. The small space prevents pups from eliminating in there, as they won't want to sleep in their pee/poop (unless the pup knows no different like pet store or puppy mill pups).
If the laundry room is large, I would recommend getting an x-pen and cordoning off an area of the room for the pup.

Edit to add: Both my boys were crate trained as pups, but as soon as they were able to be trusted in the house, we have never used them again. With any future puppies, I'll use an x-pen. I find crates are too confining for more than an hour at a time. I think crate training can definitely come in handy (for travelling and such) but I would not say it's necessary.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Absolutely necessary. In your dog's lifetime, will he ever have to fly? Will he ever have to spend the night at the vets? Crate training is a lifelong skill.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Love my crates and all four of my crate trained dogs!! A very, very nice skill for a dog. When trained correctly, the crate actually becomes a preferred place for them when they want to chill.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

It would be a rare puppy indeed, a rare puppy of any breed who, left alone in a laundry room, wouldn't decide to poop and pee in one corner and then go to another spot to lie down. And the fact that there was poop and/or pee somewhere in there wouldn't bother the dog. The thing that they really hate is having to sit in their own excrement. They really don't like that. 

The idea of the crate with the divider is that they have enough room to turn around, but not enough room to poop or pee and then get away from it. So you start off with a small crate when the puppy is small, but you move the divided as the puppy gets bigger. 

Another thing, as someone mentioned, if you need to take the dog somewhere like a hotel or visiting friends and it has never been in a crate - its like trying to get a bucking bronco into the crate!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Agreed, I think a crate is a fantastic tool. It means you can always have a "home" wherever you take your dog. I find my puppy sleeps better in the crate than anywhere else, he sleeps longer and better.

Also they are more confined/ less likely to be destructive in a crate. I took my eyes off Darcy for less than 5 minutes the other day, and found him in the bathroom peeling the drywall off the wall! (My baseboards are being replaced so it was easy for him to get a grip). He is also a fan of chewing baseboards. If I left him in a laundry room I dread to think what state I would eventually find it in...


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am looking at crates. What size would I need for a standard size poodle. Which crates are the best........metal, soft side, hard side etc.

We go to my mother in laws once a month for the weekend so the crate would be really helpful there. 

I will look into more information on using the crate for potty training.

I know to feed several times a day and not to free feed. I just feel kinda bad about her being in there and not drinking water immediately if she gets thirsty.

How long should you leave them in there at a time? I am a sahm so I am home pretty much all day except for errands which I try to do away from kids on the weekend when my husband watches them.

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

cdnjennga--oh wow!!! I think I am going to be in for some big surprises going from very small dogs to a large dog. hwell:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

kimstm said:


> cdnjennga--oh wow!!! I think I am going to be in for some big surprises going from very small dogs to a large dog. hwell:


Haha, Darcy is a mini puppy (17 weeks).  Just imagine what your standard puppy will be able to do!


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Would this crate be appropriate? It has the divider with it.

Amazon.com: Midwest Life Stages Double-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 36 Inches by 24 Inches by 27 Inches: Kitchen &&#133;


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

we actually have a water dish that attaches to the crate so Fozzie can drink at night or when we have to crate him for long periods (like going to the theatre). We try never to crate him for more than 4 hours at a time, and take him for a long walk before and after. if it's going to be more than four hours right now, we don't do the activity or we take him to doggie day care. We allow water and we also give him kong or a big new bone too so it's not so bad fo rhim. 

He loves his crate at night and insists on going on there, he even makes sure I have closed the locks right. I cover his crate and he zzzzz all night, never even whimpers or cries. He sleeps 8-10 hours a night which believe me when he was younger was a great relief to me. I tried keeping him out of the crate one night and didn'tsleep a wink!

crates are, iMHO, absolutely necessary for those moments when you can't watch him, or for time outs when he's acting really hyper. we would time out with him for 15-30 minutes. Early on we crated him during our meals but now he is trained not to beg at dinner. 

I'd have lost my mind without the crate.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

kimstm said:


> Would this crate be appropriate? It has the divider with it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Midwest Life Stages Double-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 36 Inches by 24 Inches by 27 Inches: Kitchen &…


Yes that would be good. I have one almost identical to that except mine only has one door. You could even get the next size up if you wanted - but that depends how tall your poodle will be. 

For being in the crate, the general rule of thumb is about 1 hour for each month they are in age. So an 8 week puppy can hold their bladder for _approximately_ 2 hours, give or take. Every puppy is different. You will gradually increase the time spent in the crate. 

Keep in mind that a puppy will do everything possible to not soil its crate, but if it is left in its crate for longer than it can physically hold its bladder, it will have no choice but to unhappily potty.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

As a groomer, I wish more owners crate trained their dogs. It allows the dogs to be calmer while drying in a kennel, or waiting for their owners to come pick them up. You can tell which dogs aren't crate trained because they don't stop scratching the sites or barking the. whole. time. they're. there.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have one dog who doesn't need a crate, one who I kind of trust to be out when no one is there, and one that I cannot trust. 

TQ has run of the house when I am gone. She doesn't potty inside, and doesn't tear anything up. I just have to make sure I don't leave out food. Tate is my iffy - I trust him, but I'm not sure I trust TQ to not annoy him the whole time. And, well... last time thegrey was left to his own devices in the house he ate half of a fire log. (It was not pretty coming back out.)

I think crates are a wonderful tool if used correctly and the dog isn't confined to the crate more than necessary. I have wire crates for all of my dogs (in addition to a small plastic one for Tate and the cat), and the two that actually use theirs enjoy going in for quiet time on their own.

As for water, my dogs have what looks like giant gerbil water bottles - made for dogs, of course. They can drink when they want.

Definitely look into using the crate for potty training. My family has used crates for potty training for as long as I can remember. Puppy goes out on leash, "go potty, go potty, go potty", if they do potty, they get "out" time in the house... if they don't, they go in the crate for 10 minutes or so, then you take them back out and encourage them to potty. They go in the crate every time they don't potty, and once they do go outside, they get rewarded for doing their business outside. Puppies catch on fast. (For my dogs, I say "go pee" and then they all pee... then I say "go poop" and they all go poop. It's crazy what they get!)

EDIT: Hope that rambling reply made sense. I just now re-read it. Yikes!

Edited to say, however... TQ and Tate have figured out how to open their wire crates with their noses and paws, so I bought a "backpack" combo lock that I leave with the combination in all the time (it is karabiner style... I just couldn't find a karabiner at the time, one would suffice though!). I loop it near the lock where the door latches to the frame... that way they can't break each other out and they can't break themselves out.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

kimstm said:


> Would this crate be appropriate? It has the divider with it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Midwest Life Stages Double-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 36 Inches by 24 Inches by 27 Inches: Kitchen &…



That crate is fine. It has good airflow. Problems? You can't fly a dog in it. It does not give a puppy enough privacy so you may have to drape a blanket over the top (and then the puppies like to chew on the blanket).

I use the airline approved crates for my home needs. I have a collapsable crate for travel.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

cbrand is so right! we bought a wire crate like that, then ended up buying an airline crate and then a collapsible travel crate. in a city apartment that's big pain.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> we actually have a water dish that attaches to the crate so Fozzie can drink at night or when we have to crate him for long periods (like going to the theatre). We try never to crate him for more than 4 hours at a time, and take him for a long walk before and after. if it's going to be more than four hours right now, we don't do the activity or we take him to doggie day care. We allow water and we also give him kong or a big new bone too so it's not so bad fo rhim.
> 
> He loves his crate at night and insists on going on there, he even makes sure I have closed the locks right. I cover his crate and he zzzzz all night, never even whimpers or cries. He sleeps 8-10 hours a night which believe me when he was younger was a great relief to me. I tried keeping him out of the crate one night and didn'tsleep a wink!
> 
> ...


Personally, I wouldn't give the puppy water while in the crate. Inevitably, if the puppy drinks, it will have to pee. I would give water on a schedule. That way you can let the puppy go potty about 30 minutes after drinking. 

Once your dog is older and has better bladder control, that is a different story. 

You don't have to use the crate forever. Henry hasn't been in a crate since he was ten months old. (Probably should have been in one longer..he ate quite a few plants in the house..)


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Personally, I wouldn't give the puppy water while in the crate. Inevitably, if the puppy drinks, it will have to pee. I would give water on a schedule. That way you can let the puppy go potty about 30 minutes after drinking.
> 
> Once your dog is older and has better bladder control, that is a different story.
> 
> You don't have to use the crate forever. Henry hasn't been in a crate since he was ten months old. (Probably should have been in one longer..he ate quite a few plants in the house..)



Point taken, especially for new pups! I should clarify we got fozzie at 7 months so his bladder was in pretty good shape. he has only asked to be let out once in the middle of the night and that was when he needed to go poo and I must not have given him enough time before bed. He likes to drink water just before he goes to sleep. even during the day when he drinks water I know he's about to lie down for a nap.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Crates are absolutely fantastic training tool as well as a "safety device" when puppy has to stay home alone and also inevitable confinement in the groomers salon as well as at vet's office, not to mention traveling.

I was also looking into crates lately and found this one interesting since it is kind of a "hybrid" between a cage and travel plastic one petadventureoutlet pet gear products

It is collapsable : ))) !!!! It comes with a carrier bag and padded insert is removable and washable.

It is not for air-travel , though...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Agreed!! Riley was crate trained as a puppy, and we were able to leave him out after 2 years. This spring he badly injured his leg, as has had to be crate rested since. It was so easy to pull it out again, and he wasnt stressed at all. He will go lay in there on his own still. You never know where/when you will need that skill in the future!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think its essential! I was dead set against crate training Elphie but with some gentle coaxing from my mom I decided it was best to crate train her and thank gosh I did!! 
We had a family member pass away in April and if it weren't for the crates ((And a generous neighbor who came to let them out every 3 hours)) our house would have been destroyed during the time we were with our family >.<


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with all the "yes, crate" people. I have raised dogs both ways. When I was younger, my first dogs were raised without crates.. and, man, could they get into trouble! For years now, all my dogs are crate trained. 

Not only does it give you peace of mind that your puppy will be safe while you are gone, the puppy will NOT be learning bad habits that you will not be there to correct such as chewing on anything that is not a dog toy, pottying in the house, getting into poisonous plants/products or chewing on electric cords. Also, they learn that it is their little, personal den. Of course, a dog should NEVER be crated for hours and hours on end... i.e., the crate should never be its "home". But, used properly, the crate is an invaluable tool that helps your pup learn to house train; learn to be in "quite time" when needed; produces good habits of not chewing except on dog toys(any habit a dog does not start, a dog doesn't learn); when you need to travel the dog is already accustomed to the crate so crate time is peaceful and not a howling, screaming mess; if you are visiting family and dog goes with you and dog needs to be put in during hectic times or left with family, then the dog already is accustomed to it; also, if the dog goes with you and finds the new surroundings stressful, having the crate gives your dog a place that is "home and comfort" to it and gives it a place to chill. 

There are so many pluses to crate training that I would never, ever be without a crate for my dogs. Obviously, they must be used with common sense and properly and all will be happy.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I use the crate any time I need to make sure Teddy can't get into anything he isn't supposed to when I'm not around to supervise. I collapsed it and threw it in the trunk for our trip to my parents' house and I'm glad I brought it. We needed to go out one evening and I was able to put him in his crate (where he feels comfortable already because it's his own personal space) and not worry that he would eat the (poisonous) leaves off my Mom's Mauna Loa Peace Plants while we were out.

It's something that you may or may not use on a daily basis, but when you need it, there's really no substitute.


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Crates . . .*



kimstm said:


> I have never used a crate with any of my other dogs. Of course, they were all very small poodles. I am getting a standard poodle puppy in a few weeks and I see that a lot of people use them. I was planning on using my laundry room as "her room" while she is potty training. It would also serve as a no kids zone so that she would have her own down time. Would this work?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kim


My list of reasons to crate train:

Faster Potty Training
A place that the dog can -really- call their own for rest and 'getting away from it all' I don't think a utility room works quite the same. The can't see anything, and a large puppy can become destructive if accidentally left too long in a room. Utility rooms also have chemicals, soaps, etc that are not usually very good for dogs . . . if he's bored . . .
The rare times when a guest that is afraid of dogs arrives . . or workmen or ...?
In case the dog is injured, you can control his/her movments until you bring him to a vet/e-room
Makes travel (buy a folding crate) very easy. You can leave the room w/the dog in the crate and go for dinner . . . And of course, your poodle will love being with you while you travel.
 Crating takes advantage of a natural canine denning instinct, my dogs absolutely love their crate! They go in it on their own when they are tired. Also, I personally have both dogs' crates in the bedroom. They sleep in the same room as we do. Since they are adults, we leave the crate open - but they still call it home! We dont' have a large bedroom, and the crates do take room . . . but we use them as dressing tables and etc . . .
Standard Poodles in particular are excellent guard dogs, and cannot guard you if they are in the utility room! If the boogey man came in the night - there's no way s/he could defend you! (Remember, spoos stopped at the quarter-finals in competition to be the US Army's official guard dog during WWII !!)
It took some convincing for my wife to finally accept crating as a training/lifestyle aid. 'It cruel and blah blah' . . . Not! 

Rules to Crate Train By

Never Never EVER use the crate as a punishment . . . only happy tones and treats to start the intro process. Make it a game make it fun!
Never leave a dog in a crate for more than one hour per month old (up to 8 or 9 hours max). E.G. 3 month old == max 3 hours, 5 month old == max 5 hours, 10 months old == 8 or 9 hours max . . .
Never EVER let a puppy out if they are whining or carrying on. If you do, you will almost guarantee separation anxiety as an end result. When you are first crate training, leave the pup in for about 15 minutes. Stay in the room for the first time, and let him out when the time comes and praise/treat. Do that a couple of times and then go onto more time in the crate. Leave the room and close the door(they must learn to be by themselves). Come back in the room with a happy tone . . .if they are not whining and crying - let him out and praise praise and treat! If they whine turn right around and walk out. When the stop whining, immediately - and I mean NOW let them and praise praise treats!! Next time make it 30 minutes . . . same routine . . .then an hour . . 90 minutes . . . you get the picture! 
When you come home, do NOT immediately let the dog out of the crate! Wait a bit, don't even acknowledge your dog immediately . . . after 3 or 5 minutes (and NOT when they are whining) take them out of the crate for a potty break and praise all the way there and when they do their deed. As others have said - use the divider to reduce the interior space while they are growing. Make it big enough where they can turn around easily.
When you leave, don't make it a big deal . . .just put the dog up and leave. When you get back - don't make it a big deal . . . very low key just like this normal stuff that happens . . .(it is!) When they get older, you can warm up the greeting . . . just dont' get dramatic while they are younger . . .

Crate them and they'll love you for it!

Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters!


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Midwest Crates . .*



kimstm said:


> Would this crate be appropriate? It has the divider with it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Midwest Life Stages Double-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 36 Inches by 24 Inches by 27 Inches: Kitchen &…


Perfect. It'll do the job and it'll be pretty easy to travel with.

Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Another in the yes camp. Crate training made potty training so much easier with Lola (Dixie was already trained when I adopted her) and it also kept her safe through the puppy chewing stage. 
Both girls are crate trained and they both love their crates and will often sleep or hang out in them of their own volition. New Spoo will be crate trained through my program and will have one as well.
It is essential in an emergency that your dog can be comfortable in a crate. Whether it is boarding, the vet or an emergency evacuation.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the great tips. I am definitely ordering a crate!

Kim


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

markfsanderson said:


> [*]Never Never EVER use the crate as a punishment . . . only happy tones and treats to start the intro process. Make it a game make it fun!


Vegas gets a treat EVERY time he goes in when I say kennel. He doesn't sulk in, he doesn't shy in, he doesn't hesitate. 

There's days I work in the morning, and on those days I'll have him in bed with me then crate him before I go to work, that way he's not in the crate all night, out for a half hour, then back in for 5 hours that I'm at work. BUT! He is also 100% housetrained and stays with me the whole night.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm a huge crate fan too, even for the adults. It's their safe place. If I have guests over with little kids who are gentle with them, but rambunctious, or if they've just had enough, namely Cosita, she goes into her crate. If there are thunderstorms and she's nervous, she goes into her crate. I love this, because I can't always be there, and I'm not always in a position to make her feel safe. This way she can do it herself, and she's never stressed out to the point of feeling like she has to defend herself. Liberty doesn't use it so much like this because she doesn't really get stressed. If I leave for a while, they go into their crates. They go in all on their own in any of these situations, as well as to nap throughout the day, with the door wide open. I also feed my dogs in their crates, so the other won't eat it. Right now, Liberty's has around 10 stuffed animals in there that she's brought in with her for one reason or another, and Cosita's has 3 blankets. . . her favorites. I used to think of them as punishments, but they're sooooo not. They love them, so I love them. Here are a few pics to show that fact. All these dog beds around the house and she puts herself in there! lol!


----------



## Poodlicious (Mar 11, 2010)

Whether or not you should get a crate for your Standard Poodle puppy depends entirely upon just how much you like your stuff! :lol: 

jk, You've received some really great advice here and I'm glad to see you're choosing to use one with your upcoming puppy!
I will never have another dog without a crate. It makes life so much easier.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Just wanted to add I have a (smaller) version of the crate you posted with 2 doors. I highly recommend it, as it means you can put it in a variety of places and still have access to the door. Darcy spends some of his time at work with me in that very crate and has been very happy.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

I am posting again the crate I was going to use. I just emailed the breeder to find out the size of the parents. The mom is 26 at the withers and the dad is 32. I am thinking that I need a bigger crate.






About how many inches does the head go above the shoulders?

Kim


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

*Another Consideration*

Lacey was crate trained as a pup. Now she uses her crate when she feels like it and she has her meals in there. She has an awesome fluffy purple bed inside.
Lacey and I started agility a bit ago and we also do obedience. For agility, Lacey needs her crate when its not her turn to practice (much of the practice is off leash). Because she is crate trained and she's not a chewer I can use the really light weight pop up crate that folds into a little circle. Very easy to carry  Also, we went to a hands on obedience seminar this last Saturday and everyone had to bring a crate. While the instructor talked and demonstrated, our dogs rested. Then when it was individual demonstration the other handler's dogs rested in their crates while we had our turn and vice versa. 
I take Lace almost everywhere and I just pop up her crate if its needed. Great little tool for getting out and about.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

awww, so pretty. Looks like a black bear. The coat looks so shiny.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Teaching a puppy to be comfortable and relaxed in a crate is a life skill. A crate can either add to the stress of being at the vet, the groomer, or the dog show, or it can help the dog relax. 

Dexter was very easy to house-train, but I still had him sleep in a crate for a month or so, and kept a crate in the living room. The door to the LR crate was almost always open, and he treated it more like his secret clubhouse than a prison. He would pile all his toys in there, and when he stole something, he would head straight for the crate with it. In the second photo, he had unwound the toilet paper from the bathroom down the hall and managed to carry it all the way to his crate.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Haha, very funny! Definitely proves the point that crates can keep them out of trouble when you are not home.

Kim


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

kimstm said:


> I am posting again the crate I was going to use. I just emailed the breeder to find out the size of the parents. The mom is 26 at the withers and the dad is 32. I am thinking that I need a bigger crate.
> 
> Amazon.com: Midwest Life Stages Double-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 36 Inches by 24 Inches by 27 Inches: Kitchen &…
> 
> ...


I think that is the identical crate we have for Meau (we got it for $40 used but in excellent shape) Meau is only about 18-19" at the withers and her topknot pokes through the wires on the top of the cage. It's plenty big enough for her, but she's a small standard - a bigger crate might not be a bad idea for your pup... You want the dog to be able to stand up completely and not have to hunch their head too much.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

kimstm said:


> I am posting again the crate I was going to use. I just emailed the breeder to find out the size of the parents. The mom is 26 at the withers and the dad is 32. I am thinking that I need a bigger crate.
> 
> Amazon.com: Midwest Life Stages Double-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 36 Inches by 24 Inches by 27 Inches: Kitchen &…
> 
> ...


I think you'd be fine getting the next size up..Henry is 27 inches at the withers and fit perfectly in a 48 L x 30 W x 33H. I think the size after that is for great danes lol.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

feralpudel said:


> teaching a puppy to be comfortable and relaxed in a crate is a life skill. A crate can either add to the stress of being at the vet, the groomer, or the dog show, or it can help the dog relax.
> 
> Dexter was very easy to house-train, but i still had him sleep in a crate for a month or so, and kept a crate in the living room. The door to the lr crate was almost always open, and he treated it more like his secret clubhouse than a prison. He would pile all his toys in there, and when he stole something, he would head straight for the crate with it. In the second photo, he had unwound the toilet paper from the bathroom down the hall and managed to carry it all the way to his crate.


hahaha!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

My 2 spoos have the next size up. TRUST ME, go wth the bigger one, I ended up buying Olie 2 crates .....:doh: They all come with a divider as they grow you can move it back and it has 2 doors so you can arrange it best for the dog and the house. ALSO for car traveling they are perfect! They collapse and store nicely. 

I like the wire crates MUCH BETTER - they do "confine" them so much and they are able to see out. A blanket is a good idea to put oer them but I dont do that. 

The price is good, I paid over a $100 for one....if its free shipping thats a deal to me. If you have to buy new. 

I would never have a dog, NOT crate trained - it made life so much easier for all of us!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

32" is Great Dane size!!!!!:scared: 

"The male shall not be less than 30 inches at the shoulders, but it is preferable that he be 32 inches or more, providing he is well proportioned to his height. The female shall not be less than 28 inches at the shoulders, but it is preferable that she be 30 inches or more, providing she is well proportioned to her height. " (Taken from the official Great Dane breed standard)

I can't express how much I regret not crate training Bailey and how happy I am that I did crate Harley. Harley was a dream to housebreak and he loves having his own place.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I used a crate for Ginger and my previous dog - wonderful tool and it was her little"cave" after she didn't need it I was glad to have it for Teddy because he has separationg anxiety and will chew up the whole house if I leave him out - and he loves his crate - sometimes he goes in on his own and lays down too.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

crates keep dogs safe and out of trouble.

i love them for when i go somewhere and i don't have to worry about coming home and someone counter surfed.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

My first Standard chewed to many expensive items so I built him a large kennel room he also was trained to use a crate for going to do things like agility, obedience and Superdogs. My second Standard was awesome at home and never chewed anything he was confined to the kitchen till he was about 4-5 months old and house trained he has had the run of the house ever since. He is also crate trained as he also does agility, obedience and Superdogs. I now have a brand new miniature puppy and he is a terror into everything but right now he is in his kennel safe and sound. Maybe in the future I will be able to give him more freedom only time will tell.


----------

